# contador de 00 a 99 con 74160



## nemesaiko (Dic 2, 2006)

este es un contador que realiza un conteo de 00 a 99 con C.I 74160


----------



## ricardo diaz (Jun 21, 2008)

hola, 

quisiera saber en que formato esta el archivo de el contador 0 a 99..

gracias..


----------



## abraham141 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola, no tengo el programa para abrir el archivo sera que puedes hacer un print para ver el diseno.....  o guardarlo como imagen..... gracias


----------



## xikuza (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola x favor podrias poner el dibujo del diseño q no encuentro el programa para abrirlo de antemano gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 9, 2010)

Hola xikuza

El circuito que adjunto nemesaiko en 02/Dic/2006 fue desarrollado con el Software CircuitMaker.
por aca esta la imagen(dibujo) que estás requiriendo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xikuza (Dic 9, 2010)

Hola Carlos 

Muchas gracias x esto me has salvado


----------

